# Where do all the Mississauga Co2 users refill their tanks?



## jesse

I've been going to a paintball shop recently but wondering if there are any other options around me.


----------



## ThaChingster

Camcarb should be within a short distance I believe

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka

I go to Norwood. Best place by far.


----------



## Juiceworld

For Bramptonions you can go to Flame Tamer (Steels and East Drive)


----------



## Newobsession

Juiceworld said:


> For Bramptonions you can go to Flame Tamer (Steels and East Drive)


Do you know if Flame tamer sells CO2 tanks as well? or just do refills?


----------



## Juiceworld

Thats where I bought my tank.


----------



## Newobsession

Swwet! We deal with them at work. 
What size did you get and do you remember the cost?


----------



## Juiceworld

Lol, my work deals with them too. $100+tax for a 10lbs tank (tested and filled). I know they dont take debit, not sure about other forms of payment though I put mine on my works account.


----------



## Newobsession

Juiceworld said:


> Lol, my work deals with them too. $100+tax for a 10lbs tank (tested and filled). I know they dont take debit, not sure about other forms of payment though I put mine on my works account.


that was my plan too


----------

